# [Aporte] Amplificador Fender Brand X-15B



## Selkir (Abr 21, 2010)

Bueno, buscando por Internet a ver si encontraba alguna referencia sobre mi ampli de bajo Brand X-15B (sub-marca de Fender) encontré el esquema y he pensado en compartirlo con vosotros.

En si es muy sencillo y la calidad no está nada mal. Yo lo estoy usando desde hace unos 5 años y aun me sigue gustando el sonido que saca.

Si alguien quiere puedo sacar fotos y alguna medida de la caja.

El altavoz que lleva es de 8" y 8ohms.

Espero que les pueda servir.
Un saludo!


----------



## Electronec (Abr 21, 2010)

Gracias Selkir por querer compartirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn (Abr 29, 2010)

Tanta complejidad para terminar en un TDA2050 !
no ,encerio muy interesante , justamente ando buscando un lindo diseño de pre+potencia para amar un ampli de ensayo, a ver si meda el cuero para hacr el PCB


----------



## Electronec (Abr 29, 2010)

ernestogn dijo:


> Tanta complejidad para terminar en un TDA2050 !
> no ,encerio muy interesante , justamente ando buscando un lindo diseño  de pre+potencia para amar un ampli de ensayo, a ver si meda el cuero  para hacr el PCB



Los mejores perfumes, bienen en pequeños frascos.

Saludos.


----------



## oswaldosolano (Abr 29, 2010)

lo tda 2050 son buenos, suenan bien. para ensayo hasta mucho.


----------



## Selkir (Abr 30, 2010)

Si, el TDA2050 está bien y, como has dicho, es para ensayo en casa o un pequeño local.
No lo he mirado bien, pero me imagino que se podrá poner un TDA de más potencia sin tener que hacer demasiadas modificaciones, pero hay que mirarlo bien.


----------



## oswaldosolano (Abr 30, 2010)

es mas podes hacer el pre fender que subio ricardodemi  que tiene el diseño de la pcb y que funciona muy bien .  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-fender-frontman-25b-esquema-pcb-16640/    y le agregas el ampli en puente de los tda 2050 que subio mnicolau  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...50-lm1875-puente-simple-pre-tl072-pcbs-14305/  o segun la potencia que querras busca en el foro que hay de sobra . 
saludos


----------



## angel36 (Jun 22, 2010)

muy buenos aportes


----------



## Selkir (Dic 27, 2010)

Bueno, decir que no se de cuanta potencia es el altavoz que lleva el combo, pero el TDA2050 saca una potencia de 35W @ 4Ω y de 32W @ 8Ω, así que para ensayar en casa no está nada mal.

Por cierto, ¿me recomendáis algún altavoz en particular (los que más fácil tengo de conseguir son los Beyma)? Es que entre que ya tiene unos añitos, el altavoz no es de la mejor calidad y lo he machacado un poco empieza como a resoplar, sobre todo en las frecuencias más bajas, y he pensado que tal vez sustituyéndolo lo pueda evitar.


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 29, 2010)

Selkir, gracias por el aporte del primer post. Saludos. Felices fiestas. En cuanto a tu parlante, no puedo ayudarte con eso porque mi especialidad son los de guitarra  jaja 
Agucasta


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2010)

Hola amigo com etai, que haciai en la tribuna norte del estadio? particpando e la destrucción del Autorol...

Que barbaro este muchacho che....

Coterrraneo interese por los parlantes sus rasgidso salen por ellos no se olvide jejeje

Cordiales saludos


----------



## 125 (Abr 26, 2012)

una pregunta el amplificador de q potencia es ?


----------



## Selkir (Abr 27, 2012)

125 dijo:


> una pregunta el amplificador de q potencia es ?



Este ampli lleva un integrado TDA2050:

Con carga de 4Ω y alimentación de ±18V saca unos 35W.
Con carga de 8Ω y alimentación de ±22V saca unos 32W.

Aquí te dejo el datasheet, para que lo veas tu mismo: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1461.pdf

Si necesitas más potencias puedes poner dos en modo puente o usar otro integrado (o potencia) que te guste más y se adapte a tus necesidades.


----------

